# Ghrp-2/Mod Grf 1-29 vs igf-1 lr3, looking for advice



## goonbolic (Dec 30, 2011)

Im looking for some insight on next cycle, I am considering either running ghrp-2 stacked with Mod grd 1-29 or just doing igf-lr3. I have read almost everything online and still cannot decide. I am looking to gain some lean muscle and also increased strength. one thing to consider is drug testing. i have read that since the igf-1 lr3 is an IM injection it never enters the blood stream so there is nothing to worry about in a urine drug test. any insight is appreciated thanks alot


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

goonbolic said:


> Im looking for some insight on next cycle, I am considering either running ghrp-2 stacked with Mod grd 1-29 or just doing igf-lr3. I have read almost everything online and still cannot decide. I am looking to gain some lean muscle and also increased strength. one thing to consider is drug testing. i have read that since the igf-1 lr3 is an IM injection it never enters the blood stream so there is nothing to worry about in a urine drug test. any insight is appreciated thanks alot


read this http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/204182-interesting-read-igf-1lr3.html


----------

